# 1.8t Hard start low idle then dies HELP



## Cook2014 (Dec 20, 2010)

My Jetta 1.8t the past two mornings has been hard to start when it does it idles low and if i dont give it throttle it will die. No CEL has came up but i am just worried any ideas or recommendations are appreciated.. later throughout day no problems just mornings i live in texas its 70 degress outside and my battery is Good.=)


----------



## Cook2014 (Dec 20, 2010)

Could it be bad Coils maybe or the Spark Plugs??


----------



## Cook2014 (Dec 20, 2010)

Car is bone stock 
nothing been done 
had a p0420 code a month ago but has went away 
rich a/f ratio 
or bad cat 

could these be related


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

Read through this. Should tell you everything you need to know: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...uning-Modification-Assistance-Troubleshooting


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

coolant temp sensor is a good place to start.


----------



## Cook2014 (Dec 20, 2010)

i had a CEL come on last night and it was 

engine temp low 

probable causes low coolant level 
but my coolant is fine and im running 190 F


----------



## sewashoe (Jun 14, 2008)

temp sensor should not cause the car to die. i ran a bad temp sensor for a long time and gave me great gas milage and had no running issues other than getting close to 40 mpg. 

i just fixed an idle problem this past weekend. cold starts were fine for me until the car would heat up, but my idle was erratic and would quit sometimes (like turning the steering wheel too far which would draw more power) and/or surge after idle drop. i suspect you are having the same issue with slightly different symptoms then i had. my throttle body was absolutely disgusting inside. clean it and see if your car still chokes out. Its extremely simple to do and should be off and on in an hour. there are other possibilities but start with this.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

definitely it's related. P0420 code means you have a bad/clogged catalytic converter. replace your catalytic converter and oxygen sensors and you should be ok. 



Cook2014 said:


> Car is bone stock
> nothing been done
> had a p0420 code a month ago but has went away
> rich a/f ratio
> ...


----------



## Cook2014 (Dec 20, 2010)

but what does my emissions have to do with my car rough start low idol and dying unless i thromp on it...


----------



## JonChapman (Sep 17, 2005)

Had a similar problem, car would start, run for 3 seconds then die unless I throttled, which then it would only stop it from stalling, wouldnt rev properly. It was a dead coil on number 1 cyl.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

sewashoe said:


> temp sensor should not cause the car to die. i ran a bad temp sensor for a long time and gave me great gas milage and had no running issues other than getting close to 40 mpg.
> 
> i just fixed an idle problem this past weekend. cold starts were fine for me until the car would heat up, but my idle was erratic and would quit sometimes (like turning the steering wheel too far which would draw more power) and/or surge after idle drop. i suspect you are having the same issue with slightly different symptoms then i had. my throttle body was absolutely disgusting inside. clean it and see if your car still chokes out. Its extremely simple to do and should be off and on in an hour. there are other possibilities but start with this.


 yikes.....:banghead:


----------



## dubtech1.8t (Jan 5, 2011)

what does it idle at....


----------



## Cook2014 (Dec 20, 2010)

it does not idle properly. I have to give it throttle or it will not stay running and will die. if i try to let it idle it bogs down from start up about 1k to 0 takes it around 2 seconds 

i just bought this car 2 months ago probably 
has 56,xxx miles and its a 2002 
maybe that could help no clue just a bit worried as my last car was a pain :banghead: "rotary engines are ****"


----------



## Cook2014 (Dec 20, 2010)

So it could be a coil hmmmm


----------



## TooCoolMex (Jan 5, 2011)

*Fuel pump*

I had the same problem. Buy some auto starting fluid. Disconnect the air filter and spray some starting fluid into the intake. If the car starts, or even if it starts and then turns off, it might be your fuel pump, it was for me. At first it wouldn't start when it was cold, then at times it lacked power when I punched it, and once it turned off on me when it was sitting idle. Eventually it died out completely. I thought it might be bad coils but my dad used the starting fluid and car turned on and then off again. We replaced the fuel pump and problem fixed. 

I had a similar problem recently. Got to Costco just fine but when I was leaving my car turned off and just wouldn't turn on again. Before that it would turn on by pumping the accelerator. I thought it might be the coils or coil pack as some know it but my pops sprayed some auto starting fluid into the air intake. He said if the car turned on, it was a fuel line problem and not the coils. The car turned on and so we removed the fuel pump cover from under the back seat. We then turned the ignition and listened for the fuel pump to start. It didn't make any sound and so we knew it definitely wasn't working. We replaced it and the car works fine now. The only problem I'm having now is that there is a little bit of fuel leaking from one of the fuel lines on he fuel pump. 

My car had new battery and spark plugs and 72K miles.


----------



## Cook2014 (Dec 20, 2010)

believe it or not my car has started perfectly the past 2 morning and my CEL went away i have to disconnected battery or nothing... i guess it just my lucky day or else its gonna creep back up on me in a week or so.... i dont think its the fuel pump because it only did it on a cold start.


----------



## Cook2014 (Dec 20, 2010)

Now this has resurfaced and i have noticed bad driving conditions. 60mph to 80mph has like no power 

Once again it didn't start this morning and died 3 times!


----------



## 24Vjrod1.8T (Dec 24, 2009)

All the noobs in this thread give me hope for future entertainment in my reading. Not one of you should have tools in your hand. :screwy:
OP- Get a VAGcom. ECT sensor IS a good place to start. p0420 can be caused by several different things. Start reading, and testing.


----------



## Cook2014 (Dec 20, 2010)

I live in dallas anyone?


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

mk4VRsexy said:


> All the noobs in this thread give me hope for future entertainment in my reading. Not one of you should have tools in your hand. :screwy:
> OP- Get a VAGcom. ECT sensor IS a good place to start. p0420 can be caused by several different things. Start reading, and testing.


it can be directly related to the ect. dumping gas into the cat because it thinks its running super cold all the time, will kill the cat. hell i have seen a $30 ect destroy the swingvalve on a turbo. melt it off.


----------



## Jat007 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey,

Did you get this issue fixed? Mine idle fine, but doesn't get past the 950 mark. I need it to get past the 1K so that the clutch on the alternator start charging.

Any ideas why guys??

Thanks,


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

clutch on the alternator ummm wuuuuut?
wtf happened to the vortex over the past few years? anyone?


----------



## dubtech1.8t (Jan 5, 2011)

start it un hook battery see if it stays runnin. idf not most likley alternator


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

dubtech1.8t said:


> start it un hook battery see if it stays runnin. idf not most likley alternator


you stop giving advice. this isnt a chevy.
any ac ripples given out by the alternater is absorbed by the battery. its the battery is diconnected, you want the ECU to catch them? eek.


----------

